

Ask HN: How do I sell an entire tech stack? - rnd18718

What possibilities are there out there for liquidating technology/applications instead of websites?  We have developed a multi platform mobile technology for game development but would like to focus more on pure app development with the company in the future. It's actually very interesting for existing (social) game developers or for an entrepreneur that wants to have some building block to start from.<p>I'm actually not looking for a super high amount, more like 30-75k. Considering the year we spent working on this, I am merely trying to recuperate some of the costs.<p>What possibilities are there? I know that for websites there are sites such as Flippa -- is there anything similar for pure software/IP?
======
ses
Not that I have much experience doing this, I would think selling the entirety
of a product including IP is quite a tricky process for which there is no real
template in terms of how you should go about it. I know it definitely happens
in the sphere of enterprise software where it is usually smaller companies
selling some software which large firms have found happens to suit their needs
at a particular time. But I think establishing those kinds of interested
contacts would take time and a careful awareness of opportunities.

It might be worth considering other possibilities in terms of generating
revenue, perhaps by licencing the platform.

It is frustrating when you have a good piece of technology / application and
you know it would be useful somewhere, but struggling to make that sale. If
the economy was in better shape, larger companies would probably be much more
willing to invest in full software / IP acquisition.

One other route is that of making some aspect open source but sell consultancy
and support.

I would definitely be interested in any success stories of the kind you are
hoping to achieve.

------
TMK
I'm interested too if there is such site as Flippa to sell software. If not.
We have to create one! :D

------
arctangent
You could try <http://www.binpress.com/>

~~~
rnd18718
Hadn't heard about that one yet! Thanks, will check it out. :)

------
OzzyOsbourne
You could try and license your entire toolchain, sort of like Epic Games does
with the Unreal Engine.

